# Credit Crunch in Cyprus?



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Okay,

I'm a little confused.....everywhere I look on here I see that Cyprus is really expensive for food, utilities etc.....yet my employer says that it is not the case?!

I am due to move in just over a week, I will be getting my accommodation provided and flights, and will be earning £1000 euros per month. Is this a reasonable amount (sharing apartment with two others) to live on out there?

I was under the impression that the credit crunch hasnt really hit Cyprus....is that not the case?!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

The credit crunch is not affecting Cyprus itself as much as other bigger countries but people like us, living on British pensions or benefits are being affected because of the exchange rate. Also, Cyprus has been affected by adoption of the Euro which has put prices up.... a lot!

Personally I think €1000 per month will be more than enough (provided you are not also using it to pay loans or credit cards), especially if your accomodation is provided. Just watch what you spend and don't go mad on spending until you know how you personally manage on that.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Your employer is talking porkies, are they providing you with a car? If your not paying car rental and splitting utility bills you should just about scrape by on 1000 EUR pcm, is that after tax and national insurance? Be careful using aircon to heat the rooms, electricity is much more expensive than the UK.

As Babs says, the exchange rate and entry in to the euro has pushed the cost of living up. Food, clothing and anything that has to be imported are more much expensive in the UK but petrol and taxes are lower.

It depends on your lifestyle. A lot of people get here and live like they're on holiday and end up skint. Ask yourself if you are living off £750 pcm in the UK after your rent is payed at the moment. Taking the exchange rate and cost of living into account, that's the equivalent life style you will have here. That'll answer your question 

I couldn't do it. There are real jobs with proper pay here, you don't have to work for pennies.


----------



## Paul Wood (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi

Food costs are similar to the UK, but not as many supermarkets, ask the locals they will know the best places. Fuel is cheaper, but purchasing a car is more expensive.
alot of people in Cyprus live on less than that, and you can find some great restaurants off the beaten track.
Live as you would in the UK, budget hard to start until you know where you are.
Speak to the local's as much as you can, do not be affraid to venture out to off the beaten path as cypriots are alwys helpful and the crime rate is so low.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

Dont know if i am missing the point but i think 1000 euros a month for cyprus is good!!! Arranexpat please tell me what the real jobs are???? I am a midwife and 1000 euros a month is what i was paid before they laid me off!!!


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Paul Wood said:


> Hi
> do not be affraid to venture out to off the beaten path as cypriots are alwys helpful and the crime rate is so low.


Be careful, the crime rate is lower but there is crime. There are nasty individuals here that will take advantage of drunk tourists as there are everywhere. If you don't lock your doors you may well be burgled. The crime rate has risen dramatically over the last few months. A lot of construction workers have been laid off. 

A man was shot dead in Tremathousa just before Christmas and a well known local murderer and rapist escaped from prison recently.

Don't get me wrong, the place is still reletively safe, just don't be complacent. Use the same precautions as you would in the UK.

Which part of Cyprus are you moving too and what're you going to be doing?


----------



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for your replies everyone....

I was also thinking that 1000 euros per month was bloomin good!! Especially with no rent to pay! I don't drive, wont be buying a car so thats money saved too!

I will be moving to Nicosia initially, working in a 5 star spa as a beauty therapist. After 3 months they are expanding, so I will be moving to the resorts to manage the new salons. My wages will go up when I'm managing.

The advice I was given was to shop local. Local produce is cheaper than trying to buy well known brands? 3 of us sharing a flat - food and utilities will be shared between us.

What are these 'real' jobs then? And how much do they pay?!! I sure as hell wouldn't get such a good deal back here in the UK as a beauty therapist!!


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

TwinkleBaby said:


> Thanks for your replies everyone....
> 
> I was also thinking that 1000 euros per month was bloomin good!! Especially with no rent to pay! I don't drive, wont be buying a car so thats money saved too!
> 
> ...


I'm shocked that a midwife is only getting 1000 EUR a month! I didn't mean to offend anyone, by "proper job" I meant a job with a decent salary. A lot of people come out and either take low paid jobs because they think that's all there is or try to make a living from tourism, property management and new businesses they haven't researched properly.

I'm just thinking what my friends do that have good incomes... A lot in Business Developement, Finance, Security, Medicine, Conultancy work and Recruitment. We're in our 30's so we've been used to earning a lot more and would find a 1000 a month tough.

If it's more than you're getting in the UK then go for it! I'm sure you'll get the promotion and there'll be more opportunities open to you once you get here.

One of my mates did a Shirley Valentine. She'd been married young and had no qualifications. She arrived thinking she's have to waitress but she met a few people and started working as a letting agent for Brits desparate to return home. She started off with one property and built up from word of mouth. She takes the first months rent as her fee. The properties she deals with rent for 1000 + so she's doing comfortable and a lot kinder to her feet than waitressing.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> I'm shocked that a midwife is only getting 1000 EUR a month! I didn't mean to offend anyone, by "proper job" I meant a job with a decent salary. A lot of people come out and either take low paid jobs because they think that's all there is or try to make a living from tourism, property management and new businesses they haven't researched properly.
> 
> I'm just thinking what my friends do that have good incomes... A lot in Business Developement, Finance, Security, Medicine, Conultancy work and Recruitment. We're in our 30's so we've been used to earning a lot more and would find a 1000 a month tough.
> 
> ...


Thats ok im not offended just wanted to point out that i would consider being a midwife is a proper job and back home i was on double the salary but knew wages were lower here..... however i did secure a job before i came here and was not prepared to be laid off 8 weeks later.... I think its hard to find jobs here and i am prepared to do almost anything!!


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> Dont know if i am missing the point but i think 1000 euros a month for cyprus is good!!! Arranexpat please tell me what the real jobs are???? I am a midwife and 1000 euros a month is what i was paid before they laid me off!!!


I don't know why people think low wages are ok because it's Cyprus? My PA earns more than double that, right enough he has to pay for his accomodation but he's got a great apt he shares with a friend so he's only paying 200 pcm for that. The one thing that is cheap here is accomodation 

There's no excuse for employers to pay such low wages. It's a bug bear of mine. People deserve a fair days pay for a hard days work. 

I had a hot stone massage last week at a famous resort near Paphos. I was in for 55 minutes and paid 130 euro then I had a manicure 68 eur and pedicure 80 eur which took another hour while my friend was getting her treatment. She coughed up 155 eur to be wrapped in fruit and creme fresh, the therapist wrapped her and left her for an hour then unwrapped her, probably took a good 10 mis of the therpaists time all in! Nothing in there that costs less than 130 an hour. Ok they've certainly got overheads, the place is lovely and they need to make a profit, don't tell me they couldn't afford to pay the therapist 20% which would give her 26 an hour for 8 hours is 208, which is over 1000 a WEEK 4000 a month. Even if they were only paying 10%of the money they took off me for 55 mins she'd be on 500+ a week, 2000 a month. 1000 a month is a disgrace.

Being a midwife is definitely a proper and essential, highly qualified job, 1000 a month is an insult. 

I know of some work going. I'll private message you


----------



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Arranexpat said:


> I had a hot stone massage last week at a famous resort near Paphos. I was in for 55 minutes and paid 130 euro then I had a manicure 68 eur and pedicure 80 eur which took another hour while my friend was getting her treatment. She coughed up 155 eur to be wrapped in fruit and creme fresh, the therapist wrapped her and left her for an hour then unwrapped her, probably took a good 10 mis of the therpaists time all in! Nothing in there that costs less than 130 an hour. Ok they've certainly got overheads, the place is lovely and they need to make a profit, don't tell me they couldn't afford to pay the therapist 20% which would give her 26 an hour for 8 hours is 208, which is over 1000 a WEEK 4000 a month. Even if they were only paying 10%of the money they took off me for 55 mins she'd be on 500+ a week, 2000 a month. 1000 a month is a disgrace.


It's not that simple.

I have had two of my own beauty salons! And it was not easy to make a living AT ALL!! Even being fully booked! (it was just me though!)

They have invested nearly 1million on this new spa, and have recruited eighteen brits (so far), they have sorted all our accomodation and flights also. They are recruiting A LOT of staff, and have big plans to expand as mentioned. So they have big overheads to cover!!

I can't think of one salon that pays better wages in the UK!! They all charge high prices for treatments....and the therapist gets what...£6-£7 an hour?!! (However £80 euros for a pedicure - thats coz of where it is, a tourist resort. You wouldnt pay that in the UK surely?!)

I would earn around the same working self employed.....my takings in treatments I had done myself....would be on average £150 - £200 a day (I'm a nail tech more than a therapist) 5 days a week....up to £1000! But out of that, rent, rates, bills, stock, business loan (all payed now)....I'd have around £300 a week left. Then household bills and rent....not a lot left to play with at all.

Unless you have big bucks to invest on a fabulous spa, in a great location.....then it is a hard industry to crack!! 

I'm lucky that I have a lot of opportunities within this job because of my experience....the management opportunity is mine. The first 3 months is just time for us all to get used to life in Cyprus! Hopefully I will be an educator within a year too.....who knows!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> The credit crunch is not affecting Cyprus itself as much as other bigger countries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

Veronica you have summed it up well...... Cyprus is a beautiful country but like anywhere in the world if you have no money its a bloody miserable existence... ive tried it and im going home!!!


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm sure it'll work out fine for you  Just go easy with money when you get here. If you find the fruit and vege markets that'll help. Good luck!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with Arranexpat, the fruit and veg markets are a must. We have been saving a ton of money since we started going to the market- Wed and Sat in Nicosia and you get the freshest produce. Also, I was stunted with how much a plain manicure costs here, I paid 35e when in NYC I used to pay $15.

Now I don't know where those good paying jobs are either but have not compromised yet - still looking so any info would be greatly appriciated


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

theresoon said:


> I agree with Arranexpat, the fruit and veg markets are a must. We have been saving a ton of money since we started going to the market- Wed and Sat in Nicosia and you get the freshest produce. Also, I was stunted with how much a plain manicure costs here, I paid 35e when in NYC I used to pay $15.
> 
> Now I don't know where those good paying jobs are either but have not compromised yet - still looking so any info would be greatly appriciated


Thinking about it most of the expats I know who have a good income are either professionals such as Surgeons, lecturers, proof readers etc or moved here with their company as both Claire and I did or work offshore. My fiancee works in Iraq, my neighbour works in Azerbaijan and other friends work in a specialist fields so travel world wide.

There are an awful lot of companies here that don't have websites, that's definitely a market that needs tapped!


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> Veronica you have summed it up well...... Cyprus is a beautiful country but like anywhere in the world if you have no money its a bloody miserable existence... ive tried it and im going home!!!


New Zealand and Austrailia are desparate for nurses and pay well. If I had a nursing qualification I'd be off to NZ like a shot!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> There are an awful lot of companies here that don't have websites, that's definitely a market that needs tapped!


The reason so many companies dont have websites is because they havnt moved with the times and dont think websites are necessary. Many who do have websites
just go for cheap ones which are not user friendly

Anyone wanting to go into that market will need very good sales skills too to persuade people they need a website

Veronica


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> The reason so many companies dont have websites is because they havnt moved with the times and dont think websites are necessary. Many who do have websites
> just go for cheap ones which are not user friendly
> 
> Anyone wanting to go into that market will need very good sales skills too to persuade people they need a website
> ...


That is very very true


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

So true! Went to an interview today and as soon as I met the person she told me they don't have any managerial positions so there is nothing that would fit my resume. I thought since she wasted my time I would waste hers as well, so I kept asking her about the company. At the end I told her for a company like that with plans to open a UK and US office this year their website is horrible and in need of immediate attention. Her response was that the customers find them from referrals and not from the internet so actually they don't even need a website!?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> Veronica you have summed it up well...... Cyprus is a beautiful country but like anywhere in the world if you have no money its a bloody miserable existence... ive tried it and im going home!!!



I'm so sorry it hasnt worked out for you Linda.
Maybe next year it would have been a different story, you hit it at a bad time.
Those who can survive this year should hopefully find next year a bit easier.


----------



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I'm so sorry it hasnt worked out for you Linda.
> Maybe next year it would have been a different story, you hit it at a bad time.
> Those who can survive this year should hopefully find next year a bit easier.


I like that idea.....if I get through this year, then I have 'made it' in Cyprus! Hope so anyway! 

Is it easy to get bar work in the summer? In case I need a bit of extra cash to play with?


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Come on 'Arranexpat', whilst accepting you like to tell it as it is, life can't be that difficult financially in Cyprus. People live to their means, cutting the cloth accordingly and £750 left to spend, to some people over here in the UK can be enough. Not everyone is on high wages which evidently you were or still are. I would suggest €1000 pcm for Cyprus isn't bad when accomodation is free. Good luck 'Twinkle Baby' go for it, you'll have fun besides. My wife's also a Beauty Therapist at a local top Health Spa here in the UK. She works exceptionally hard and yes it's definately a real job! Let us know how you get on, especially if there any vacancies??
Regards, Chris


----------



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Come on 'Arranexpat', whilst accepting you like to tell it as it is, life can't be that difficult financially in Cyprus. People live to their means, cutting the cloth accordingly and £750 left to spend, to some people over here in the UK can be enough. Not everyone is on high wages which evidently you were or still are. I would suggest €1000 pcm for Cyprus isn't bad when accomodation is free. Good luck 'Twinkle Baby' go for it, you'll have fun besides. My wife's also a Beauty Therapist at a local top Health Spa here in the UK. She works exceptionally hard and yes it's definately a real job! Let us know how you get on, especially if there any vacancies??
> Regards, Chris


There are vacancies for sure.....tell her to look it up on www.hairandbeautyjobs.com, they are recruiting a lot of staff....I'm just lucky enough to have got in first!! hehe


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

TwinkleBaby said:


> There are vacancies for sure.....tell her to look it up on www.hairandbeautyjobs.com, they are recruiting a lot of staff....I'm just lucky enough to have got in first!! hehe


Hi thanks we just had a quick look ~ as you say not much left for Cyprus.
Hope everything goes well, Andrea


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Come on 'Arranexpat', whilst accepting you like to tell it as it is, life can't be that difficult financially in Cyprus. People live to their means, cutting the cloth accordingly and £750 left to spend, to some people over here in the UK can be enough. Not everyone is on high wages which evidently you were or still are. I would suggest €1000 pcm for Cyprus isn't bad when accomodation is free. Good luck 'Twinkle Baby' go for it, you'll have fun besides. My wife's also a Beauty Therapist at a local top Health Spa here in the UK. She works exceptionally hard and yes it's definately a real job! Let us know how you get on, especially if there any vacancies??
> Regards, Chris


Yes we're both lucky enough to be on good incomes as are most of our friends. It's rotten to meet nice people and watch them turn miserable as they can't afford to go anywhere or do anything and end up spending their entire life savings while they struggle along until they give up and go home a lot poorer than when they came. It's one thing to give it a go when you're young, single and have nothing to lose, it's not so nice when you've uprooted your family. You won't believe how many people come here and leave within the year as they can't afford to stay. Especially now with rising prices. It's a common misaprehension that the cost of living is lower here when it's not. I've met people who thought they could manage on a lower income when they've found they need more money not less. As I said, if you can live happily on the same income in the Uk you'll probably be fine. 

Edith is young and used to a lower income in the UK than she'll have here so she'll probably thrive.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> It's rotten to meet nice people and watch them turn miserable as they can't afford to go anywhere or do anything and end up spending their entire life savings while they struggle along..... It's a common misaprehension that the cost of living is lower here when it's not. I've met people who thought they could manage on a lower income when they've found they need more money not less. >>>
> 
> I disagree Arranexpat. Our cost of living is a lot less here than in the UK. Our council tax in the UK last year was more than all of our bills here put together, for a start. When did you pay 45p for a kilo of tomatoes? or 50p for a kilo of oranges? Yes there are some things that are as expensive as the UK and some things that are more but on balance our cost of living is lower and it is easier to economise here than it was in the UK.
> 
> As I have said before, we don't have much. Far less than €1000 per month and we manage. We don't go out much but we don't need to. We have lots of new friends and we entertain here in our home. Yes, we can't just go and buy something we want, like we could when we were in the UK and both of us were working but that doesn't make us miserable... we just appreciate what we have ..more. Enjoying life is not all about money and what you have or don't have. We have time here. We aren't rushing from pillar to post trying to run our lives. If we want we can spend all day chatting with friends or as my neighbour and I did yesterday, just spend a morning looking round a shop we had never visited before. We are having a great time. I would do whatever was needed to enable us to manage because the quality of life here is so much better than in the UK.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

I think I'm being misunderstood. I agree with you Babs, if you're retired and live quietly then you can get by on 1000. If you're young and want to party everynight, it's going to be tight. If you're a young family, no way. Edith asked if the credit crunch has affected Cyprus, it's not as cheap as it used to be. We're better off here than the UK thanks to the Tax breaks, himself doesn't pay tax as he's out of country enough and I pay a lot less than I did in the UK. 

I have a new employee coming from the UK at the beginning of March. I've advised him, as I advise anyone coming to have a min of 2000 in their pocket to last them to pay day. I don't provide accommodation as it's better for him to choose his own and he can choose his budget. He'll get his first pay in a months time but he needs enough to live on. That's why I was wary of such a low wage. I wouldn't expect to keep good staff on 12000 year.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

TwinkleBaby said:


> There are vacancies for sure.....tell her to look it up on Beauty jobs, hairdressing jobs, spa managers, beauty therapist recruitment, they are recruiting a lot of staff....I'm just lucky enough to have got in first!! hehe


Hi TwinkleBaby ~ trust the packing's going well. We picked up the message, but unfortunately my reply could not be delivered, due to your status I believe checking on some of the previous threads. If you do eventually receive it you will have to excuse my deliberate spelling mistake ~ Rakki instead of Reiki! Andrea has advised me accordingly! 
Regards,
Chris


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I'm so sorry it hasnt worked out for you Linda.
> Maybe next year it would have been a different story, you hit it at a bad time.
> Those who can survive this year should hopefully find next year a bit easier.



Thanks Veronica

I think that could be a true statement but I need to get back to work both financially and mentally and i miss all those mums and babies.... but hey we did try it more than alot of people back home who talk about doing it!!
Linda


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> Thanks Veronica
> 
> I think that could be a true statement but I need to get back to work both financially and mentally and i miss all those mums and babies.... but hey we did try it more than alot of people back home who talk about doing it!!
> Linda


Absolutely right Linda. Just think of it ashaving been an adventure. You did it and no one can take that away from you.
Good luck in the Uk.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Absolutely right Linda. Just think of it ashaving been an adventure. You did it and no one can take that away from you.
> Good luck in the Uk.



Thanks Veronica

And keep up the good work you do on here... its been a lifeline for me whilst out of work love reading the posts etc..

And i really hope that Cyprus moves out of this recession quick so people can enjoy the dream


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> I think I'm being misunderstood. I agree with you Babs, if you're retired and live quietly then you can get by on 1000. If you're young and want to party everynight, it's going to be tight. If you're a young family, no way. Edith asked if the credit crunch has affected Cyprus, it's not as cheap as it used to be. We're better off here than the UK thanks to the Tax breaks, himself doesn't pay tax as he's out of country enough and I pay a lot less than I did in the UK.
> 
> I have a new employee coming from the UK at the beginning of March. I've advised him, as I advise anyone coming to have a min of 2000 in their pocket to last them to pay day. I don't provide accommodation as it's better for him to choose his own and he can choose his budget. He'll get his first pay in a months time but he needs enough to live on. That's why I was wary of such a low wage. I wouldn't expect to keep good staff on 12000 year.


Hi Arranexpat, Bottom line there is a lot of truth in what you say, and like a lot of people we have been 'scuppered' somewhat by the downturn in UK property markets. We are shortly to become the proud owners (part if you count the bank's interest) of a property in Cyprus. We were a year into a five year plan, but that's now a bit fragile. Whilst I have a decent occupational pension which we could have lived off had we been able to pay the Cyprus mortgage off. I would be loath at present to give up a well paid job here as the risks are now unfortunately higher and presently common sense has to prevail, whilst we reassess our situation. We have to admit though, viewing your photos, to being a tinge jealous of your lovely outlook. We like Charlie the lizard! I think we met his distant cousin a couple of years ago in Polemi. With all best wishes Chris.
[P.S. I have some Scottish blood in my veins as my mother came from Stewarton]


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> Thanks Veronica
> 
> I think that could be a true statement but I need to get back to work both financially and mentally and i miss all those mums and babies.... but hey we did try it more than alot of people back home who talk about doing it!!
> Linda


Linda, I really feel for you. I've taken a bit of a tanking for warning people to think before they come. It was much easier here 6 months ago. And YES! You gave it a good shot! Times have changed drastically for working people. 

It's not impossible but harder. Get in touch PM if you're switherering but sounds like you've made up your mind.

I wish you all the best Honey. Please post your experience so others have a bench mark?

Susan. X


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

TwinkleBaby said:


> Thanks for your replies everyone....
> 
> I was also thinking that 1000 euros per month was bloomin good!! Especially with no rent to pay! I don't drive, wont be buying a car so thats money saved too!
> 
> ...



good luck.Im sure you will be fine over in Cyprus, always helps when you have your accomodation paid


----------



## Charley (Mar 3, 2009)

I hope we can find good jobs it worrys me we will have to come home when i know my fella wont leave his family again


----------



## Sarren (Mar 3, 2009)

Charley said:


> I hope we can find good jobs it worrys me we will have to come home when i know my fella wont leave his family again


Too right! I've had enough of Britain and its useless, inept government, therefore once I touch Cypriot soil I intend never to leave. Plus my mother would probably not let her grandson leave without a fight


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Linda, I really feel for you. I've taken a bit of a tanking for warning people to think before they come. It was much easier here 6 months ago. And YES! You gave it a good shot! Times have changed drastically for working people.
> 
> It's not impossible but harder. Get in touch PM if you're switherering but sounds like you've made up your mind.
> 
> ...


Thanks Susan

I agree with what you have said its not impossible but its no good comming out here with rose tinted glasses and expecting the grass to be greener

Thanks for your kindness hun xx


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Sarren said:


> Too right! I've had enough of Britain and its useless, inept government, therefore once I touch Cypriot soil I intend never to leave. Plus my mother would probably not let her grandson leave without a fight


yeah me too! its totally rotten right now!!!Im flying out for a few interviews in June and hope i like what i see!


----------



## Sarren (Mar 3, 2009)

F1chick said:


> yeah me too! its totally rotten right now!!!Im flying out for a few interviews in June and hope i like what i see!


Good luck to you too then. Very soon I think every Brit will have left the isles and have left it to all of the other EU workers that they complain so much about! The irony.


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Sarren said:


> Good luck to you too then. Very soon I think every Brit will have left the isles and have left it to all of the other EU workers that they complain so much about! The irony.


yeah i know!Alot of my workmates are seriously thinking of moving abroad too and we can get work easily in oz and new zealand. All that will be left in the UK are the spongers! Hope to see ya in the Cypriot sun


----------



## Sarren (Mar 3, 2009)

F1chick said:


> yeah i know!Alot of my workmates are seriously thinking of moving abroad too and we can get work easily in oz and new zealand. All that will be left in the UK are the spongers! Hope to see ya in the Cypriot sun


I doubt that it would be that easy in Australia, I hear they have a very strict system about letting people in, especially to work. If you can find an employer to invite you to Oz it would be real easy, but Australia has quite different rules to the EU.
That's where we're quite fortunate in the EU zone, we can go work in Cyprus, Germany, France, Poland or wherever and it's fairly easy if you get your homework done. Anywhere else is a bit more risky.

Still, if you want to do it, go for it!


----------



## Boriska (Aug 24, 2008)

*Car*



TwinkleBaby said:


> Thanks for your replies everyone....
> 
> I was also thinking that 1000 euros per month was bloomin good!! Especially with no rent to pay! I don't drive, wont be buying a car so thats money saved too!
> 
> ...


Its difficult here if you don't drive. I got my driving license just before arriving here and now I'm so happy I did it. Of course, it depends on where you live and where your office is. I had to buy an old car and start driving from the very first day, because there was no way to get to the institute (I'm doing my Master's here). There is no reliable public transport and taxi is quite expensive.


----------



## Charley (Mar 3, 2009)

Boriska said:


> Its difficult here if you don't drive. I got my driving license just before arriving here and now I'm so happy I did it. Of course, it depends on where you live and where your office is. I had to buy an old car and start driving from the very first day, because there was no way to get to the institute (I'm doing my Master's here). There is no reliable public transport and taxi is quite expensive.


Family have told me not to come without a drivers licence so am trying to get one now!! <snip>


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Sarren said:


> I doubt that it would be that easy in Australia, I hear they have a very strict system about letting people in, especially to work. If you can find an employer to invite you to Oz it would be real easy, but Australia has quite different rules to the EU.
> That's where we're quite fortunate in the EU zone, we can go work in Cyprus, Germany, France, Poland or wherever and it's fairly easy if you get your homework done. Anywhere else is a bit more risky.
> 
> Still, if you want to do it, go for it!


Hi,its easy for me to get work in OZ and New Zealand as im a radiographer and been offered lots of jobs. Ive also worked in Canada,Its one profession thats been short of staff since i qualified 11years ago so i am lucky  Will see what Cyprus brings


----------



## Sarren (Mar 3, 2009)

F1chick said:


> Hi,its easy for me to get work in OZ and New Zealand as im a radiographer and been offered lots of jobs. Ive also worked in Canada,Its one profession thats been short of staff since i qualified 11years ago so i am lucky  Will see what Cyprus brings


Wow, you're very lucky indeed to have such a skilled job that's in demand. I should imagine you wouldn't have too many hiccups, as your employers would bend over backwards to keep you there.
My dad has the same sort of thing really, he is a very highly skilled database administrator and electrical technician. He moved out to Cyprus, but then was offered a very well paid job in Riyadh with a company car, accomodation, the works.

He just regrets that he can't drink legally there


----------



## Pathfinder1971 (Apr 12, 2009)

I Have been offered an additional 2000 euros on top on my my monthly salary to come over here and work, after my tax etc and accomodation it works out about 4000 euros, but with three kids and a wife!!! - im concerned however, about the prices for day to day living.

I came across for two weeks (in Feb 09) on a fact finding mission and was shocked by some of the food prices. However i did only visit the larger supermarkets.


----------

